# Crysis 3 Patch 1.4 kommt



## stolle80 (30. Mai 2013)

Crysis 3 bekommt einen neuen Patch .

Der Patch 1.4 hat auch Änderungen für den Singleplayer.

Er kommt sowohl für den PC, die Xbox360 und die PS3.

Ein Auszug aus den Änderungen:


*Multiplatform*

XP Bonus module now applies to kill assists
Issues with Rip & Throw items getting out of sync between client and server fixed
All after match awards count towards getting dog tags, not just the three displayed on the progression screen
Support bonuses on Brooklyn Bridge changed
Support bonuses on Hell's Kitchen changed
Retriever rank 3 now displays the correct Max Suit timer on the HUD
Fix for tagging icon incorrectly displaying after player respawn
Trying to zoom to second stage during iron sight no longer melees and breaks you out of zoom
Fix for win/loss stats in Hunter game mode
Fix for Maximum Suit moving slower than intended when activated when in Armour mode
Explosive damage to targets now provides assist points when they are killed
Brought "Survival Instinct" skill assessment in line with the UI text
Fix for Surveillance failing to prevent the user being tagged when at rank 3
Fix for reduced recoil when tapping fire
Fix for team switching in Assault resulting in having the wrong loadout for the side you are on
Fix for Expanded Arsenal module giving 3 additional JAW rockets instead of 1
Reduced caching of player profiles in the lobby so player stats are more up to date
Ripped off HMGs now have consistent accuracy when ADS
Fixes for some Max Suit issues when triggered just as the player is dying
*PC Only*


Iron sight sensitivity override fix
Added ability to disable HMGs and auto unlock attachments on unranked servers
Transition from ranked prematch to unranked ingame now respawns players correctly
Fixed issues with Ping attack not rebinding when Melee is Rebound
Gruß stolle


----------



## RavionHD (30. Mai 2013)

Wann denn?

Hab laut Origin noch nichts bekommen.


----------



## stolle80 (30. Mai 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wann denn?
> 
> Hab laut Origin noch nichts bekommen.


 
Ist noch in der Mache..
Nachzulesen im Mycrysis Forum.

Hauptsache wir bekommen einen 
Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (30. Mai 2013)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Ist noch in der Mache..
> Nachzulesen im Mycrysis Forum.
> 
> Hauptsache wir bekommen einen
> Gruß


 
Ja, guter Support!


----------



## stolle80 (30. Mai 2013)

Ist jetzt online.
248 MB das gute Stück...und auf in den Kampf


----------



## FabiCMR (31. Mai 2013)

248mb ist doch nix ^^
find nur ein paar feinheiten


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juni 2013)

Gibt es auch wo eine Deutsche Übersetzung der Änderungen ?


----------



## GTA 3 (1. Juni 2013)

ΔΣΛ;5323069 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es auch wo eine Deutsche Übersetzung der Änderungen ?


 Für was ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (1. Juni 2013)

Was heißt hier "für was", wenn dir das nicht klar ist, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------

